# Vista, first impressions



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not bad, sort of Mac like...too much security and "whiz bang" features.

Coolest thing, huge touch screen support.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting it...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't even have a choice...I went to buy some laptops, they took all the "old ones" away, and only were selling the Vista ones.
I actually bought them yesterday but had to pick them up today.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I'm thinking of getting it...


Same here, but what I cant get passed is the nerdy fuqtards that would actually get in line at CompUSA at MIDNIGHT for a friggin operating system..
My God people, get a friggin life.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What losers,koz.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I used it in Beta stage and in final release (got mine free  ) I am not overly impressed. I hate how it asks me 4 times if I want to change something like add or remove a folder. For an example if I want to add or remove a folder in the system directory it asks me 4 times if I want to do that. To charge something simple or go into Device Manager it asks me if it is OK. It's a pain in the ass. 

If I need to implement change on a network connection it makes me go through a bunch of BS. 

As for as administrative options I have not had the need or time to go through all that since 99% of all the PCs at work are XP same goes for at home.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Microsoft information

Windows Vista: What you need to know
 
Which edition of Windows Vista is right for you? 

Choose the edition of Windows Vista that's right for you--whether you use your PC primarily for home entertainment or business productivity.

Plan for an upgrade to Windows Vista 

Whether you're buying a new PC or upgrading your current one, know and understand your options for moving to Windows Vista.


*

*Using Windows Vista*
*Books*

•Windows Vista Step by Step

•Windows Vista Inside Out

•Windows Vista Plain & Simple

*Online training*

•Installing Windows Vista on a new PC

•Upgrading to Windows Vista

•Working with Windows Vista


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My dad is my IT guy...When he gives it the OK then I'll get it...until then...I wait.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah...i'm waiting at least 90 days before I even think about installing that sucker.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

US706 is right. I always wait until at least Service Pack 2 is released (or the recognized equivalent) before I rebuild my personal PC's.
Why go from a stable environment to a buggy one just for the sake of changing.
And IMHO; XP - Pro SP 2 W/ IE 7 does the job very nicely.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am beta tester with Microsoft and it still has a lot of problems.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not wild about the idea NPD mentioned of having to answer 4 prompts before committing a change.
There has to be a folder option or reg value you can change.
Thats just a nuisance.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> I'm not wild about the idea NPD mentioned of having to answer 4 prompts before committing a change.
> There has to be a folder option or reg value you can change.
> Thats just a nuisance.


There is a service or something you can disable somewhere but I havent had time to mess with it yet.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Is DX10 out yet? PArt of Vista?

Also is Vista a 32 or 64 bit system?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There is a place where you can disable that security "feature"....it's for the dummies that delete crap then can't figure out what happened.
It's int he user control panel.



KozmoKramer said:


> I'm not wild about the idea NPD mentioned of having to answer 4 prompts before committing a change.
> There has to be a folder option or reg value you can change.
> Thats just a nuisance.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*December 2006 DirectX SDK Now Available*
The latest version of the DirectX SDK is now available. New features in this release include updated libraries to support the initial release of Windows Vista, In addition, several new samples and articles have been added. NOTE: Starting with the December 2006 SDK, DirectX no longer supports the targeting of applications for Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows 98 SE, or Windows ME.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Also is Vista a 32 or 64 bit system?


Both. And both versions ship on the upgrade or full-version CD I believe, and the OEM packs come one or the other.
What I don't know is if your prompted for which version to install or it detects your cpu(s) for you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Download this and run it on your computer.
Just follow the instructions.
It will tell you what you need and what you have on 
your computer that will work with Vista.

Windows *Vista*: *Upgrade Advisor*

The Windows *Vista Upgrade Advisor* will help you determine if your Windows XP-based PC can run Windows *Vista*.

www.*microsoft*.com/windows*vista*/*upgrade**advisor*/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good job Harry.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Both. And both versions ship on the upgrade or full-version CD I believe, and the OEM packs come one or the other.
> What I don't know is if your prompted for which version to install or it detects your cpu(s) for you.


Always do a fresh OS install Never Upgrade an OS It may save you a lot of grief later

On a side note NVIDA users do not expect to see a huge graphic difference from Vista over XP even with the new drivers. ATI (AMD) you will see somewhat of a difference with the latest drivers


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Any of you tech-savvy guys want to show me where to hit when my laptop freezes up at 3am with 4 pissed-off people staring at me. :s


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Always do a fresh OS install Never Upgrade an OS It may save you a lot of grief later...


 No question. Anytime you install an OS, you absolutely should back up your data, format the hard drive and install the OS cleanly.
With flash-drives, DVD-ROMS and all the other removable media available, wasting your time with an OS upgrade to an environment x years old and problematic is an exercise in futility.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone just upgraded without a clean slate? I have some programs with needs tons of updates if I do a clean slate.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

thelastsamurai said:


> Was wondering if anyone just upgraded without a clean slate? I have some programs with needs tons of updates if I do a clean slate.


Run this and it will list what you need to update or remove before you install

Windows *Vista*: *Upgrade Advisor*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MM1799 said:


> Any of you tech-savvy guys want to show me where to hit when my laptop freezes up at 3am with 4 pissed-off people staring at me. :s


Out of curiosity what kind of laptop?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A couple of more links:

Certain Windows Vista product features require advanced or additional hardware. 
Please see these sites for details:

www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/hardwarereqs.mspx

www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/capable.mspx

Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor can help you determine which features of Windows Vista will run on your computer. To download the tool, visit www.windowsvista.com/upgradeadvisor.


----------

